# Team USA v.s. Team Russia



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm gonna miss this match unfortunately but it should be a good one. How weird is it gonna be watching JR Holden against Team USA?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Is Russia still one of the top teams? And is AK playing?

I'll definately be watching, might miss the second half though unfortunately.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

when? what time?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Midnight, ESPN2.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Its on in roughly 15 minutes if I'm correct.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Sweet...time for a bong and a beer


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet and1 by Lebron


----------



## tjisthebest (May 23, 2006)

Pretty good game so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

29-17 US after 1

The starters came out slow offensively, missing open shots. Then 2nd unit came in and played pretty well and built the lead up.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Wade came out wet.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Well this is really boring actually.Russia is doing a great job of keeping us out of run and dunk mode,but we still have 29 points in the first quarter and we held them to sixteen.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Kobe!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible FT shooting so far for the US.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Deron Williams looking good again tonight.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Could you imagine being one of the other not so good teams and have to face Kobe freaking Bryant(or any of the others). That would be surreal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Paul is starting the 2nd half in place of Kidd


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't know who is providing ESPN with this feed,but damn they have no clue how to do a basketball game.Why the hell do they keep showing replays while the ball is live.When I watch a basketball game I sort of like to watch a basketball game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diable said:


> I don't know who is providing ESPN with this feed,but damn they have no clue how to do a basketball game.Why the hell do they keep showing replays while the ball is live.When I watch a basketball game I sort of like to watch a basketball game.


Yeah, its annoying as hell. 

71-51 USA after 3

Good close to the qtr after another slow start.


----------



## Accelerate (May 8, 2008)

What's the score!?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Accelerate said:


> What's the score!?


76-54


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Paul
Wade
Kobe 
Melo
Lebron 

Thats the lineup right now


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We've played sloppily tonight...Far too many TO's and bad plays...Russia never had any chance to win,but they certainly made it an ugly game.


----------



## budselig (Jun 18, 2004)

Russia succeeded in making it a boring game marred by fouls but not too bad a result, they are the reigning champions of europe. Annoying how all the loose balls seemed to find them though


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Very sloppy game but still won by 21 over the '07 Euro champs. 

Deron Williams played very good. Kobe had a nice 2nd half. Wade and Redd had their moments.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

I think Chris Paul was a little too tentative today. Deron definitely played better and should have been in there with the Wade, Melo, LeBron and Kobe lineup in the third quarter.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Wow, that second quarter zone Russia threw at Team USA really messed with their flow. Overall, I saw plenty of ****** in USA tonight, when Russia ran the motion offense they sliced threw finding alot of badkdoor opportunities. Against better teams USA are really going to be in a dogfight. I simply can not see USA dominating the upcoming olympics as the worlds population seems to think, for me it is all on Spain. 

Next up, Australia.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Meh: Russia made this game ugly. Fouled on every breakout attempt if they were close enough that the US had. The US blew a bunch of bunnies (Lebron had 3 or 4 blown point blankers, Kobe with the finger roll). I suppose the rest of the international teams will try the same 2-3 zone combined with lots of open court fouls but the US isn't going to miss as many easy shots and we'll stop fooling around with some of the rotations (i..e more Williams, less Boozer). Coach K barely even played Howard as he was experimenting a little bit more. I'm not a real fan of the playing every player mentality and I hope he shortens the rotation when it counts


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Porn_Player said:


> Overall, I saw plenty of ****** in USA tonight.



Dude first off chill with the racism, thats just not cool. Secondly, I have no idea what you are talking about since there are no players of Asian decent on the USA team.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Dude first off chill with the racism, thats just not cool. Secondly, I have no idea what you are talking about since there are no players of Asian decent on the USA team.


First off, stop using the word 'dude'.

Secondly, please do not turn my good english into a racial slur even if it is for a joke.

Thirdly, :laugh:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Dude


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Dude


What else should I expect from a 'dude' named 'DaRizzle'


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Bro?


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Aside from fast breaks, there wasn't any real ball movement to speak of by team USA.


----------

